

Puzzle:  Determining the number of one hat - amichail
http://research.microsoft.com/~leino/puzzles.html#Determining%20the%20number%20of%20one%20hat

======
jws
I wonder if there is something missing in that problem description. I can
think of a trivial winning strategy that doesn't even require the participants
to observe the other people's hats.

